# 10 MILE SPONSORED RUN FOR FF



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone  

You may be aware Paul and I completed the Great South Run for FF last year and we raised a grand total of £1400 thanks to the generosity of you guys.

Well, as we are gluttons for punishment we have entered the 2008 run which takes place on Sunday 26 October and once again, we want to raise money for FF.

During our time with FF we have attempted 9 IVF's, 1 FET and a host surrogacy cycle. Along this rollercoaster ride the friends we have made through FF have always been there for us, offering their unfading support and love. We have made so many special friends and this is our way of giving something back and to say a big thank you.

The run is a distance of 10 miles and takes place around the streets of Portsmouth.

Fertility Friends is currently working on several projects and this sponsorship will bring in much needed funding. FF Projects in the immediate future include, Egg/Sperm advertising campaign in the traditional media(magazines etc) and also expanding offline resources.

So, if you would like to help FF by sponsoring us please see the link below.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=sponsorship

Every little amount will help no matter how small.

If you would like to remain anonymous please let us know as we intend to list the names of everyone who helps out on Fertilityfriends.

Many Thanks

Loads of Love

Jo & Paul Coombe
x x x

So far we have raised.......................................

*
           
£380 !!!

Thank you Everyone  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x *​


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
Paul and myself would like to Thank everyone that has been so kind and sponsored us  *




Dakota, Starr, Lou29, WendyD, Nicky30,
Coughsweet, Saphy75, louiej, charlesmum, Mavis,
Blu, Jayne02, Louj, Sonia7, Jess123,
Joy69, BUFFYBOXER, Jayne, AggieJ, *Looby* & Katie,
Shellebell, LilyAnne, Rachel, Arthurwhitewhisker, CAREbear1,
Pickle_99_uk, toothdr, Jameson777,


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

*
           
£435 !!!

Thank you Everyone  

Love Jo & Paul
x x x *​







[/center]


----------

